# The beginning of my travel



## ImCharles (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I just found this site the other day. And it's really galvanizing my desire to travel & explore. I'm approaching retirement in 3 years and I want to fulfill a life long dream of traveling around the world, knowing that I don't have to go home ever again. 
So this is my story at the start of my journey.
The first part of my journey is one of a different type however. This is a journey of letting go. I have to downsize, big time in order to travel. While not materialistic, I do seem to have a lot of stuff, mostly hand-me-downs from parents and grandparents houses. I also have a lot of my childhood stuff. But everything will need to go. Unfortunately I have a lot of sentiment attached this stuff because of family connection, so I'm sure there will be a grieving process I'll have to go through as I part with it (yeah I know.. 1st world problem). 
On the plus side, I am so done with owning stuff. I want this shit out of my life. I know I will have an incredible sense of freedom, something that I haven't experienced in many years, once all this stuff is gone. 
It was fun having all this stuff along with my house, but it is time to say goodbye to it all.
I can't wait for the day when the only stuff I own is that what I can carry on my backpack.
Peace


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 28, 2018)

although much younger and in a different position i went through this, mostly records, cds, dvds....

just remember everything has it's good and bad, maybe this will help you grieve less


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 28, 2018)

My advice is not to get rid of heirlooms or personal items that you will want later.

Is a storage unit in your budget?

The reason I say this is beacause of personal experience. It is always nice to know you will have other things that have meaning, that you will be able to pass on to your family later.

That all depends on if you want a family, I guess.

I have watched so many heirlooms from my family get screwed/lost that I am very regretful that I didnt store/save them properly.

Yes. It's the items are material. But think about the other people who may have a use/connection with them.


----------



## ImCharles (Dec 29, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> My advice is not to get rid of heirlooms or personal items that you will want later.
> 
> Is a storage unit in your budget?
> 
> ...



Thank you Coywolf for your thoughts...
I do intend to keep certain items and put them into storage. 
I have very little family. My sister made it VERY clear she doesn't want any of this stuff. When my mother died, she told me to throw out EVERYTHING... Get rid of it.
My few cousins all told me that they don't want anything either. In fact 2 of them have tried to give me back stuff that my mother gave them... I said NO, I don't want it. 
I don't have any children to pass things onto. Besides, I don't think I would want to burden another generation with more stuff.

Also, I wouldn't excactly call what I have as "heirloom". Nothing is of great value. I'm probably going to hire a professional person who buys and sells estate items to determine the value and to have them make me an offer. I will be taking pictures and videos of everything too. What they don't buy, I"ll donate or give away.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 29, 2018)

Garage sale?


----------



## Jerrell (Dec 29, 2018)

Something that helped me get rid of sentimental items that basically piled up over the years was to have someone close with me around as I sorted and discarded them to their various lots (as in to sell, to dumpster, etc) and I'd tell the story of the object to that person as I went through it all. Kinda therapeutic for me in a way. Like saying goodbye to the past while honoring the memories maybe?
I do have a storage with a few things I won't or am not ready to part with though.


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Dec 29, 2018)

May you start in good health. ~ peace and can't say I've ever seen a hearse with a Uhaul attached.


----------



## ImCharles (Dec 29, 2018)

Dmac said:


> Garage sale?


Absolutely... Out where I live they are also called Tag Sales or Yard Sales.


----------



## Sombra (Jan 1, 2019)

good luck getting out


----------



## ImCharles (Jan 2, 2019)

Sombra said:


> good luck getting out


Thanks... It will be 3 years before I actually hit the road.


----------

